# Electrical appliances from Australia



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone know from personal experience if electrical appliances from Australia (specifically TV, fridge, computer) work in Dubai without problems? Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't remember the answer, but this question has been asked before (possibly several times) so do a search and you'll get your answers.


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes they do work fine.

Its the same voltage, just different pins, so you will need to use adaptors, or have the plugs changed.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys


----------

